
Palmer Luckey’s defense company Anduril already leading to arrests at the border - thanatos_dem
https://techcrunch.com/2018/06/11/anduril-lattice-sentry-palmer-luckey/
======
dpkonofa
That's an interesting solution to the problem. I'm curious as to how valid
those "captures" are, though. It's clearly giving enough of a lead in time for
action to be taken but I wonder if the majority of its effectiveness comes
from the ignorance of it. Is this something that will be easily defeated once
people know it exists?

~~~
azborder
It’s probably a case of finally having a complete chain from detection to
action for smaller non-aircraft crossings. There have already been government
cameras in place along the smuggling routes, and you can even watch some
amateur hidden footage on YouTube, for example
[https://youtu.be/dj_4SH_LRSI](https://youtu.be/dj_4SH_LRSI) . There’s also
those odd observation airships (TARS aerostats) along the border. The
smugglers know they’re being observed, they just counted on low enforcement on
ground crossings.

With this system it sounds like law enforcement has the ability and motivation
to immediately respond to detection, something that wasn’t there until
recently. It also means that as much as the smugglers can try to defeat it, a
motivated and well-equipped government has the potential to stay a step ahead
(see Israel for an example of this). If this tech works as advertised it might
make a pretty big dent, but that’s a pretty big “if”.

------
smithmayowa
I bet they are using an implementation of mask rcnn/fast rcnn object detection
and bounding box to achieve their objectives.

------
Jyaif
His support of Trump makes a lot more sense now.

~~~
maconic
Didn't he make enough money to follow his honest convictions? I take it at
face value he wants to achieve the mission because he believes in it.

